# Anybody Know Anything About Concho AZ Outside Of Show Low AZ



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Was considering a move from the desert floor to a higher elevation- saw some property that looked interesting in the Show Low Pines rural subdivision not far from the Stanhope General store in Concho AZ- I am a bit of an introvert and thrive on remote living and privacy- looks like this area could offer me that- there is a community well nearby to haul my own water- this sounds interesting for sure- only one drawback, there were a number of posts online that suggested since this is a depressed area there is a lot of drug activity and theft- I don't care what anybody does outside of my property lines as long as they are quiet- but since I will not be able to be at this potential new property ALL THE TIME initially, am I going to have to worry about people stealing my stuff? Is theft and burglary that bad in the Concho/Vernon AZ area? I've been to the area, driven around- I know the landscape but I have not spent a lot of time there, so I don't know anything about crime in the area- would appreciate some feedback from someone that is a bit more familiar with the area than I!


----------



## gyro_cfi (Jan 12, 2016)

High desert, native American population. If you're into hunting coyote and prairie dogs, you're home.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

My wife and I looked at about 30 different properties in that area. Ultimately decided to move but stay closer to family. I may end ip buying something anyway as a "get away" place. Check out the snowflake az area also. But you do need to be careful.

https://www.bestplaces.net/crime/city/arizona/concho

While some of the property looks good on paper and pics getting to it is sometimes rather interesting. 2 properties we looked at needed 4 wheel drive to get there.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> Was considering a move from the desert floor to a higher elevation- saw some property that looked interesting in the Show Low Pines rural subdivision not far from the Stanhope General store in Concho AZ- I am a bit of an introvert and thrive on remote living and privacy- looks like this area could offer me that- there is a community well nearby to haul my own water- this sounds interesting for sure- only one drawback, there were a number of posts online that suggested since this is a depressed area there is a lot of drug activity and theft- I don't care what anybody does outside of my property lines as long as they are quiet- but since I will not be able to be at this potential new property ALL THE TIME initially, am I going to have to worry about people stealing my stuff? Is theft and burglary that bad in the Concho/Vernon AZ area? I've been to the area, driven around- I know the landscape but I have not spent a lot of time there, so I don't know anything about crime in the area- would appreciate some feedback from someone that is a bit more familiar with the area than I!


 @Inor may be able to help you.

Good luck!


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

soyer38301 said:


> My wife and I looked at about 30 different properties in that area. Ultimately decided to move but stay closer to family. I may end ip buying something anyway as a "get away" place. Check out the snowflake az area also. But you do need to be careful.
> 
> https://www.bestplaces.net/crime/city/arizona/concho
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input- the ShowLow Pines Subdivision is down the Road from the Stanford General Store- it is one of those Rural subdivisions where everyone has from an acre to 40 acres....roads are maintained dirt roads to all properties...there is no homeowners assoc and no restrictions, so anything goes- Right now I live on the outskirts of Tucson with no restrictions and it can get pretty wild and wooley out here, so I am accustomed to "eccentric" country dwellers....just trying to establish whether it tends to be an area where there is more violence or property theft- thats where I think I would draw the line- ...the properties that I have looked at already have power and septic...and there are 3 different community wells for that subdivision....have looked in St Johns but a little less vegetation, so didn't appeal to me as much...I like being closer to Showlow but far enough away....yes, have checked out the crime report websites on Concho- just going to have to take another road trip and talk to the police directly and the people at the Stanford General Store. Thanks for the input!!


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Slippy said:


> @Inor may be able to help you.
> 
> Good luck!


Looking forward to all input- thanks!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> Was considering a move from the desert floor to a higher elevation- saw some property that looked interesting in the Show Low Pines rural subdivision not far from the Stanhope General store in Concho AZ- I am a bit of an introvert and thrive on remote living and privacy- looks like this area could offer me that- there is a community well nearby to haul my own water- this sounds interesting for sure- only one drawback, there were a number of posts online that suggested since this is a depressed area there is a lot of drug activity and theft- I don't care what anybody does outside of my property lines as long as they are quiet- but since I will not be able to be at this potential new property ALL THE TIME initially, am I going to have to worry about people stealing my stuff? Is theft and burglary that bad in the Concho/Vernon AZ area? I've been to the area, driven around- I know the landscape but I have not spent a lot of time there, so I don't know anything about crime in the area- would appreciate some feedback from someone that is a bit more familiar with the area than I!


I do not know anything about Concho, AZ but we built in rural Cochise County (Sulphur Springs Valley) about 4 years ago. So here are just a couple thoughts I have about your plan...

If you can postpone a move to rural AZ for a year or two, do it. Property values around here have absolutely skyrocketed since the first of the year. I mean 100+% since January. The prices they are getting for property here are WAY more than what the property is worth. Since you know about "rural AZ crazy", I am sure you also know that rural AZ is "the land of shattered dreams". I will wager any amount of money that about 80% of the homes and land sold near us in the last 6 months will be available at foreclosure sales within 2 years. Yes, you might need to spend a few dollars to replace the electrical fixtures and the copper plumbing that the current owners will rip out to sell for weight once the foreclosure starts. But it will still be FAR cheaper than paying the crazy-inflated prices they want now.

Theft/burglary is not even a consideration here. We regularly leave the doors on the house unlocked. The only real crime here is we are on a major route the dopers in Agua Prieta use to smuggle. But even that has slowed way down in the last few months. I am not sure if all the cartel members have all killed each other off or if it is due to something else, but we never see them anymore. And even when they were at their worst smuggling, they never bothered anybody here. The last thing they wanted to do was call attention to themselves with the locals.

The only other thing I would STRONGLY suggest is avoiding the whole "community well" thing at all possible costs. If "community well" means hauling water (it does here), I am sure you have FAR better uses for you time than spending 4-6 hours per week hauling water. Plus it is very expensive, not to mention the wear and tear on your truck hauling 3 tons of water per week. If "community well" means shared well (several neighbors sharing one well), avoid that also. Inevitably, the well will break when one or more of your neighbors do have the cash to pay to fix it. So you will end up being their banker or going without water. Plus, if you have a garden or fruit trees that require water, you will have some dipshit neighbor that will take it upon themself to become "the water cop".

Drilling your own well is expensive but it is worth every penny you spend on it and more. (Not finding water on our land was the only show-stopper we had about building here.)

Other than that, CONGRATULATIONS on your decision to get out of the hell called Tucson!


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Inor said:


> I do not know anything about Concho, AZ but we built in rural Cochise County (Sulphur Springs Valley) about 4 years ago. So here are just a couple thoughts I have about your plan...
> 
> If you can postpone a move to rural AZ for a year or two, do it. Property values around here have absolutely skyrocketed since the first of the year. I mean 100+% since January. The prices they are getting for property here are WAY more than what the property is worth. Since you know about "rural AZ crazy", I am sure you also know that rural AZ is "the land of shattered dreams". I will wager any amount of money that about 80% of the homes and land sold near us in the last 6 months will be available at foreclosure sales within 2 years. Yes, you might need to spend a few dollars to replace the electrical fixtures and the copper plumbing that the current owners will rip out to sell for weight once the foreclosure starts. But it will still be FAR cheaper than paying the crazy-inflated prices they want now.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply....great input...great suggestions.....
Tucson has been great to me- moved here in the 90's from New Jersey, started a small business....bought a small ranch outside of Tucson and by the grace of God it all came together...I am now completely debt free and have structured my business where I am only working 3 days a week....I love Tucson but the heat has finally gotten to me- I love pine trees and mountain living, it's where I see myself....I have a travel trailer and belong to an Off Grid camping club and it seems that most of our monthly excursions are in the White Mountains, at least 8 or 9 months out of the year....so moving up that way has always made sense to me....I really like Show Low, it would be my choice connection for my "Go To Town For Supplies" place-....some destination in the pine trees somewhere up that way is my ultimate desire- I know the winters can get rough, I do remember New Jersey, but I am ready for a change- in Tucson we have had over 105 straight days of 100+ temps....OMG....it's freaking OCTOBER....There is a distressed property I saw in Concho AZ, not where I ultimately want to be, BUT it has electric, septic and a tiny home on it that is movable....a complete tiny home...of course the whole property needs some TLC, is in forclosure and could be had pretty damn affordably....if I buy it, it would be my plan to sell my little ranch here outside Tucson within a year....I've taken excellent care of it and know I will probably make triple my money....eventually I would move the tiny home from Concho to someplace where I actually WANT to be....thats my thought process...the community well share idea is certainly not ideal....a pain in the butt, really....the only reason I am even CONSIDERING this is because the tiny home that is on this forclosure property is pretty close to what I had dreamed about for myself WITHOUT the $70,000 price tag....buying this rural property at this point will give me the opportunity to get out of Tucson NOW...as opposed to being forced to wait until I retire, I am currently 55....don't really want to wait, daylight is a burnin'.....not going to do anything without thinking things through....but that is why I was asking about Concho....wouldn't want to move into an unsafe area....but I currently live in Marana...and anything goes out here,,,,no restrictions...so we have out share of low lifes and druggies...I have no problem with what people do outside of my property lines as long as they are quiet and do not bother me....but I would never want to move somewhere that was "Unsafe"....hence, my reason for asking about Concho. Thanks for everyones input!!


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

""The only other thing I would STRONGLY suggest is avoiding the whole "community well" thing at all possible costs. If "community well" means hauling water (it does here), I am sure you have FAR better uses for you time than spending 4-6 hours per week hauling water. Plus it is very expensive, not to mention the wear and tear on your truck hauling 3 tons of water per week. If "community well" means shared well (several neighbors sharing one well), avoid that also. Inevitably, the well will break when one or more of your neighbors do have the cash to pay to fix it. So you will end up being their banker or going without water. Plus, if you have a garden or fruit trees that require water, you will have some dipshit neighbor that will take it upon themself to become "the water cop"".
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just one more thing I wanted to add- yes this plan would include hauling my own water from the community well, there are many members....it is a small water company...members pay $22. per month for unlimited water- so it is my understanding that the $22. per month covers repairs as well....we are not required to pay anything additionally...but of course I would make sure, before doing anything...it is about a mile from the property I am considering...and the property is already set up with tanks...since I was in the horse industry for years I have a 1 ton diesel with rear airbags...so completely doable...but yes, not ideal....but in my mind it is a bullet that is possible worth biting, temporarily, so I can move toward what I want without having to endure another dreadful summer in Tucson


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@CamoCountryGirl

Sounds like you have lived and are living the DREAM!

Looking forward to hearing more about your adventures and preparations!


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I lived outside of Showlow (Taylor area) for a few years, a few years ago (it has been about 5 years now). The Concho area is interesting. A lot of people living out there that mind their own business and for sure don't want anyone minding theirs. A lot of self-reliant types. There are going to be drugs almost anywhere you go. I didn't see it was any worse out in that direction than it was anywhere else. If solitude is what you are looking for, I would say you have the right place (keep in mind I am 5 years removed and have no idea what has transpired in those years). if you have a motorbike, well, the whole state is pretty wonderful for that. I rode the wheels off my Vulcan when I lived out there!!

edited to add: Tucson was place I enjoyed visiting very much, but never wanted to live there.

Also edited to add: There is a strong LDS presence in the population thereabouts as well, if that makes a difference to you one way or another. Where I lived was 80%+ Mormon. As an individual raised Baptist, I was an outsider, but never had any real issues. Most folks were nice but there is an undercurrent of.....something.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> Thanks for your reply....great input...great suggestions.....
> Tucson has been great to me- moved here in the 90's from New Jersey, started a small business....bought a small ranch outside of Tucson and by the grace of God it all came together...I am now completely debt free and have structured my business where I am only working 3 days a week....I love Tucson but the heat has finally gotten to me- I love pine trees and mountain living, it's where I see myself....I have a travel trailer and belong to an Off Grid camping club and it seems that most of our monthly excursions are in the White Mountains, at least 8 or 9 months out of the year....so moving up that way has always made sense to me....I really like Show Low, it would be my choice connection for my "Go To Town For Supplies" place-....some destination in the pine trees somewhere up that way is my ultimate desire- I know the winters can get rough, I do remember New Jersey, but I am ready for a change- in Tucson we have had over 105 straight days of 100+ temps....OMG....it's freaking OCTOBER....There is a distressed property I saw in Concho AZ, not where I ultimately want to be, BUT it has electric, septic and a tiny home on it that is movable....a complete tiny home...of course the whole property needs some TLC, is in forclosure and could be had pretty damn affordably....if I buy it, it would be my plan to sell my little ranch here outside Tucson within a year....I've taken excellent care of it and know I will probably make triple my money....eventually I would move the tiny home from Concho to someplace where I actually WANT to be....thats my thought process...the community well share idea is certainly not ideal....a pain in the butt, really....the only reason I am even CONSIDERING this is because the tiny home that is on this forclosure property is pretty close to what I had dreamed about for myself WITHOUT the $70,000 price tag....buying this rural property at this point will give me the opportunity to get out of Tucson NOW...as opposed to being forced to wait until I retire, I am currently 55....don't really want to wait, daylight is a burnin'.....not going to do anything without thinking things through....but that is why I was asking about Concho....wouldn't want to move into an unsafe area....but I currently live in Marana...and anything goes out here,,,,no restrictions...so we have out share of low lifes and druggies...I have no problem with what people do outside of my property lines as long as they are quiet and do not bother me....but I would never want to move somewhere that was "Unsafe"....hence, my reason for asking about Concho. Thanks for everyones input!!


If you are "horse people" and have a running small business, you know the whole "rural AZ life" (probably better than I do). From your original post I was thinking you might be like so many young folks I see move out here. - They come here drawn by the great climate and cheap living with dreams of starting their own business. A year after they start their diner or hair/nail salon business, their business is failing and the bank is repossessing the home they just bought and they end up bitter alcoholics by the time they are 35.

Rural AZ is the greatest place on the planet to live if you come here with an established way to make a living and are able to pay cash for your home. If you come here expecting to build a business organically from local customers, you are probably setting yourself up for a VERY disappointing future.

If you ever decide to ride your horse through the Cochise Stronghold, give a shout. We are right on the east side of it.

P.S. If you do come down, please bring some rain.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> I lived outside of Showlow (Taylor area) for a few years, a few years ago (it has been about 5 years now). The Concho area is interesting. A lot of people living out there that mind their own business and for sure don't want anyone minding theirs. A lot of self-reliant types. There are going to be drugs almost anywhere you go. I didn't see it was any worse out in that direction than it was anywhere else. If solitude is what you are looking for, I would say you have the right place (keep in mind I am 5 years removed and have no idea what has transpired in those years). if you have a motorbike, well, the whole state is pretty wonderful for that. I rode the wheels off my Vulcan when I lived out there!!
> 
> edited to add: Tucson was place I enjoyed visiting very much, but never wanted to live there.
> 
> Also edited to add: There is a strong LDS presence in the population thereabouts as well, if that makes a difference to you one way or another. Where I lived was 80%+ Mormon. As an individual raised Baptist, I was an outsider, but never had any real issues. Most folks were nice but there is an undercurrent of.....something.


I am the self reliant type...like my privacy and only seek people out when I feel like a little company- that said, I really don't care what happens outside my property lines- as long asthey are QUIET and they don't bother me- Mormons are fine....I really don't discriminate....it can be a slightly strange area, and thats OK....just as long as nobody steals from me....I won't be stupid about it by leaving stuff around...and the first thing I would do with a property would be to fence it because of my dogs....but I am really going to do some serious checking into the property theft in that area....most people are turned off by strange reclusive vets that live in the hills...and people that grow their own food and have 75 dogs....beard wearing gun toting American loving patriots that drive around in old pickup trucks....but I blend well with that type....but thieves is where I draw the line....that Concho area has gotten my attention...and yes, the off-grid self reliant types is the people I like to be around...so this deserves further research...in a week or two I am going to take a ride up...visit that FAMOUS Stanford General Store....the meeting place for all the locals and they HAVE EVERYTHING....shower laundramat...hardware store...even a bar with live music on friday and Saturday....sounds kinda cool...thanks for your great input!! and your OPTIMISM....really appreciate that....


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Inor said:


> If you are "horse people" and have a running small business, you know the whole "rural AZ life" (probably better than I do). From your original post I was thinking you might be like so many young folks I see move out here. - They come here drawn by the great climate and cheap living with dreams of starting their own business. A year after they start their diner or hair/nail salon business, their business is failing and the bank is repossessing the home they just bought and they end up bitter alcoholics by the time they are 35.
> 
> Rural AZ is the greatest place on the planet to live if you come here with an established way to make a living and are able to pay cash for your home. If you come here expecting to build a business organically from local customers, you are probably setting yourself up for a VERY disappointing future.
> 
> ...


LOL...Raised and trained horses for over 20 years...also had a Great Dane Dog rescue...rode the Stronghold many times...camped back in there...also camped in the Portal area...finally decided that I could never get away, was ties to the property because of all my animals- after I sold my last colt, that was it...I was out of the horse biz....then my big dogs died off from old age...now I have 2 dog pound doggies...that are athletic and can hike for miles...they load up in the back seat of my pickup and we hook up the travel trailer and lock the gate behind us...it's wonderful!! No more worrying....I've had a Mobile Dog Grooming business for many years and service the Ritz Carlton Retirment Golf resort area where Tiger Woods plays, work 3 days a week and have been pretty savvy with my investments....I am debt free so if this Concho property things comes together it will be really cheap to get into and I will be paying cash....since I only work 3 days a week I would commute for long weekends at the new property....then when My Tucson property sells then I will bank the entire amount and work on my new property...I have a custom fully equipped mobile grooming van that is paid off that I will be taking with me....if I get to the point where I need a little extra cash...or I just need to get off the property and do something else, Show Low is only a 30 minute drive- and there are absolutely NO mobile dog groomers in the Show Low Pine Top area....so I think I have a pretty decent backup plan...just in case! Thanks for your input!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

stevekozak said:


> Also edited to add: There is a strong LDS presence in the population thereabouts as well, if that makes a difference to you one way or another. Where I lived was 80%+ Mormon. As an individual raised Baptist, I was an outsider, but never had any real issues. Most folks were nice but there is an undercurrent of.....something.


I am Lutheran, so I am an outsider to the Mormons as well. But they are the absolute greatest neighbors you could ever have! I have had some business with LDS folks in Benson as well as Safford and they were absolutely the best folks I have ever worked with. They are never the cheapest, but they always do quality work and never take advantage of you. And, if you can get plugged in to the "Mormon Mafia" (their church keeps a roster of what each member does for a living), they can always find somebody to sell you whatever product or service you might need and they always treated me fairly.

Although I do not share their faith, I do share their values. Mormons are 110% A+ in my book!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Inor said:


> ...Mormons are 110% A+ in my book!


Plus, if you invite 2 of them fishing, they won't drink all your beer or coffee! :vs_laugh:

(Its a joke people, c'mon man! :vs_blush


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Inor said:


> I am Lutheran, so I am an outsider to the Mormons as well. But they are the absolute greatest neighbors you could ever have! I have had some business with LDS folks in Benson as well as Safford and they were absolutely the best folks I have ever worked with. They are never the cheapest, but they always do quality work and never take advantage of you. And, if you can get plugged in to the "Mormon Mafia" (their church keeps a roster of what each member does for a living), they can always find somebody to sell you whatever product or service you might need and they always treated me fairly.
> 
> Although I do not share their faith, I do share their values. Mormons are 110% A+ in my book!


My neighbors were great as well. One of funniest things, when I first moved there, was I would take long walks, just to be walking. Would walk to a cafe that was 4 miles away, the post office (next to the cafe), the store a bit further, etc. I would have people stop me at least 8 or 9 times a trip, to offer me a ride. Total strangers. I would tell them I was getting exercise and thank them. Where I live now, I could probably walk 20 miles and never get an offer of a lift, and might have to be careful not to get hit. The area I lived in had lots of nice people.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Plus, if you invite 2 of them fishing, they won't drink all your beer or coffee! :vs_laugh:
> 
> (Its a joke people, c'mon man! :vs_blush


Another funny thing, in the town I lived in (again 80+ Mormon by population), was there is one big grocery store, and that grocercy store, like every other business in AZ, sells alcohol. I never saw anyone buying that alcohol, but the shelves would deplete quickly, none the less. I always pondered how they accomplished it. It always amused me.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Have you considered the Alpine area of AZ. Don’t know much about it other than what a friend tells me. He camps in the area a number of times.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Piratesailor said:


> Have you considered the Alpine area of AZ. Don't know much about it other than what a friend tells me. He camps in the area a number of times.


OH MY GOSH...YES!!! Alpine would be my first choice....but I am priced out of the market....at least for right now....I've camped a bunch in Alpine...and it is where I would rather be than anywhere else in the state...it is beautiful...gets colder than hell in the winter....it's my plan towards living there full time eventually....but for right now, if the right opportunity presented itself where I could move to the show Low area and then transition to Alpine eventually....then that is the way to go....I like to take advantage of distressed properties and forclosures....it allows me to get what I want at half the cost up front...fixing, improving and tinkering is what I enjoy...and with the exception of electric I do most everything myself....


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Inor said:


> I am Lutheran, so I am an outsider to the Mormons as well. But they are the absolute greatest neighbors you could ever have! I have had some business with LDS folks in Benson as well as Safford and they were absolutely the best folks I have ever worked with. They are never the cheapest, but they always do quality work and never take advantage of you. And, if you can get plugged in to the "Mormon Mafia" (their church keeps a roster of what each member does for a living), they can always find somebody to sell you whatever product or service you might need and they always treated me fairly.
> 
> Although I do not share their faith, I do share their values. Mormons are 110% A+ in my book!


I was Raised Catholic but don't really follow and particular religion....I believe in God and talk to him constantly....although I am a bit "Out There" in my preferrance to live among the survivalists, patriots and ********, I have extremely high morals...I am honest and trustworthy....and prefer to surround myself with that kind of mentality...so the Mormons population is great in my opinion...as were the Amish back east....now I just have to find the right area to transition to for my "Next Big Thing".....


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> OH MY GOSH...YES!!! Alpine would be my first choice....but I am priced out of the market....at least for right now....I've camped a bunch in Alpine...and it is where I would rather be than anywhere else in the state...it is beautiful...gets colder than hell in the winter....it's my plan towards living there full time eventually....but for right now, if the right opportunity presented itself where I could move to the show Low area and then transition to Alpine eventually....then that is the way to go....I like to take advantage of distressed properties and forclosures....it allows me to get what I want at half the cost up front...fixing, improving and tinkering is what I enjoy...and with the exception of electric I do most everything myself....


Based on what my friend told me I think I'll need to camp and visit that area. I was in Gila this past summer. I've always like the rim country of AZ.

And yes I've stood on a corner in winslow AZ... but alas it was 2am and no flat bed Ford.. lol.


----------



## CamoCountryGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

CamoCountryGirl said:


> I was Raised Catholic but don't really follow and particular religion....I believe in God and talk to him constantly....although I am a bit "Out There" in my preferrance to live among the survivalists, patriots and ********, I have extremely high morals...I am honest and trustworthy....and prefer to surround myself with that kind of mentality...so the Mormons population is great in my opinion...as were the Amish back east....now I just have to find the right area to transition to for my "Next Big Thing".....


LOL....you have to check out Alpine if you love pristine forest....I am not much for rock- or crowds....Alpine can get pretty rugged when you get into the forest....and i'ts hell getting there from everywhere....one of the highest elevations in AZ so very cool in the summer and bitter in the winter...and not as many people as other places-


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I’m liking Alpine more and more...LOL


----------

